# "People need to stop populating. It's called Latex. Especially teens." WTF



## Croc-O-Dile

That's the status my "friend" just posted. Not only that, but we almost dated back in February. It didn't bother him then! :growlmad:

I told him that I saw no difference between a teen and a 30 year old having a child as long as they're a good parent, etc. And he says, "Well as I've been told, Kids shouldn't have kids" :grr:
So I said, "It's physically impossible for a kid to naturally have a kid because once a girl starts her cycle she's no longer considered a child by the medical community, she's an adolescent. That argument is invalid."

I am beyond livid with him!


----------



## x__amour

:saywhat: :grr:

People like that piss me off. :growlmad:


----------



## lucy_x

OMG twat!.......

And ally! Are you pregnant!?!?.... Seriously! Like all the people i was in teen pregnancy with are having more babies!. I want another so bad and damn BFings stopping me! (although i feel like shit, have had head aches for over a week, Side ache like in my last pregnancy and feel sick, not to mention heart burn!)

Sorry didnt mean to hijack your thread lol....

Seriously though, Why are people such idiots, They wouldnt be happy if a teen had a baby and they would be even more un happy if a 40 something was having a baby!... Im not really sure where people want women to fit in providing generations of a future race :wacko::flower:


----------



## Ablaski17

Ally are you pregnant again !? Ahhhhhhh so exciting


----------



## AriannasMama

People can have their own opinion at all but they should be sensitive about who they say it around! No one should be told they can't have babies!


----------



## Burchy314

OMG Ally are you pregnant again!? I so want another baby.

But about the OP: people are so stupid and need to learn to shut up and be a bit more senstive


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:-$ Kinda. Yeah. :blush:
I keep getting + on FRER but - on the digis (E.P.T and Clearblue)
I'm going for a blood test this weekend.

And now the guy is implying that he was kidding :roll:


----------



## Burchy314

Omg congrats if you are pregnant! Make sure you let us know if you are! 

And if he was joking he shouldn't of even put it up since that's just asking for it to offend someone. :dohh:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Exactly! He's only saying that because I flipped. Ugh, some people piss me off.

And I will! Totally scared, but whatever happens, happens :)


----------



## tasha41

Teenagers/young adults without children are generally ignorant and immature, incapable of appreciating the blessing of a baby or of congratulating people on their pregnancies, because all they think about is "wow you're going to be on welfare" or "wow you can't party/go to school/do anything now" etc. To be honest I just ignore shit like that, I know it is mainly their age...


----------



## AriannasMama

Keep us updated Ally! So confused, I thought you said you guys used a condom and all but then again ask 90% of us how our babies got here :haha:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Your "friend" sounds like a douche. People like that really irritate me. :growlmad:

As for the other sub-topic in this thread, digis aren't as sensitive as FRER. :flower:


----------



## cammy

people like this piss me off and its so common for people to say stuff like this :D which is even more frustrating.


----------



## Lauraxamy

What an annoying man. Obviously immature too.. Ignore him :hugs: x


----------



## mayb_baby

People like that are a complete joke 
Ohhh & Congrats xxxx


----------



## braddys

I think people just get fed up of paying tax to go on benefit scrounging teen mums. But they have to realise not everybody is like that. Im 18 and have a son but im not on benefits.


----------



## mayb_baby

braddys said:


> I think people just get fed up of paying tax to go on benefit scrounging teen mums. But they have to realise not everybody is like that. Im 18 and have a son but im not on benefits.

I'm 19 and on benifits:thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

braddys said:


> I think people just get fed up of paying tax to go on benefit scrounging teen mums. But they have to realise not everybody is like that. Im 18 and have a son but im not on benefits.

I'm one of them.

But I do realise EVERY teen isn't like that. 

There are people in their 30's who are sat on benefits having lots of children.

I myself don't think people should *purposely* (we all know accidents happen and nothing can be done about those!) have children when they can't even support themselves.

x


----------



## mayb_baby

benefit scrounging teen mums (How many do you know??)
Benifits are there cause there needed! 

The *minority* of teens plan babies for benifits (there are some but god benifits do not cover a baby and your own living expenses) and most are doing what they can to change there situation, but it's not so simple.
I go off benifits in october to go to uni and get really shit money as in last payment is £679 in May thats supposed to last unti October but I have to find a ptj in a country that has NO WORK.

I hate the I pay tax shit, tax is for thousands of things not just people on benifits with kids


----------



## braddys

Exactly. I earn a decent wage and my OH stay at home with Riley. I pay nearly £300 in tax a month and its very annoying. Dont get me wrong i dont mind paying for the public services and all that but it annoys me when people choose staying on benefits as a career and use my money (and others) to do so when i could do the same and stay at home with my son.


----------



## braddys

mayb_baby said:


> benefit scrounging teen mums (How many do you know??)
> Benifits are there cause there needed!
> 
> The *minority* of teens plan babies for benifits (there are some but god benifits do not cover a baby and your own living expenses) and most are doing what they can to change there situation, but it's not so simple.
> I go off benifits in october to go to uni and get really shit money as in last payment is £679 in May thats supposed to last unti October but I have to find a ptj in a country that has NO WORK.
> 
> I hate the I pay tax shit, tax is for thousands of things not just people on benifits with kids

I know a fair few to be honest. They dont even use the money for the child which is not what it is for. Alot of girls from my school have had/are having babies and the majority are really good mums. But there are a few that think having a baby will automatically give them a council house. Whereas i pay £700 in rent and they pay £200.


----------



## rockys-mumma

Ally! I see you thread in GS that got locked! I just thought i'd say I got BFN on digis but BFP on normal HPT's. I think a congratulations is in order! :D


----------



## divershona

Congrats Ally!!!!!!!!!! even if i am extremely jealous of you


----------



## ASBO_ALI

LOL... and i bet he's the first to jump at the chance of unprotected sex!!! Men are equally to blame for unwanted pregnancies!!! He sounds like he needs to grow up.... Your right, as long as the baby is in a loving environment it doesnt matter on age. My parents were 17 and 18 when they had me and my sisters.. they are now approaching 60 and still happily married with lots of grandchildren. xx


----------



## 4magpies

mayb_baby said:


> benefit scrounging teen mums (How many do you know??)
> Benifits are there cause there needed!
> 
> The *minority* of teens plan babies for benifits (there are some but god benifits do not cover a baby and your own living expenses) and most are doing what they can to change there situation, but it's not so simple.
> I go off benifits in october to go to uni and get really shit money as in last payment is £679 in May thats supposed to last unti October but I have to find a ptj in a country that has NO WORK.
> 
> I hate the I pay tax shit, tax is for thousands of things not just people on benifits with kids

It is for thousands of things, including paying for my IVF, which alot of people are against. 

I personally know teen mum's who have planned pregnancy's with no job, living in council houses and on benefits. I'm related to one.

I know benefits are there for a reason. That isn't what I am saying. Benefits are NEEDED. Some people just abuse the system, which is one of the many reasons why this country is such a mess.

I don't think anything I have said above should be taken as offensive.

:thumbup:

xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

Allys thread lets not have a benifits debate


----------



## rockys-mumma

Edited. Lets not have a debate lol.


----------



## stephx

Ally congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## amygwen

Congratulations Ally!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Thanks ladies! 
And it's funny, cause now this woman is on there bad mouthing teen moms and one of her comments was about benefits. (along with just about every other stereotype)
"who pays for your child's health care? You or us tax payers?" I very sophisticatedly told her to go fuck herself. :rofl:

Me: "Actually, Sandra, I'm 17 years old with a better career than most adults I know, I don't rely on anybody else to take care of my child, and I started college at 16, before I got pregnant, to study Physics. I have an IQ well beyond my years, so you need not assume that every teen mom is stupid and doesn't know what she's "giving up." I breast fed and cloth diaper'd my daughter for cost and health reasons. I did my research. And while my daughter does have NJfamilycare, I AM a tax payer, so my family is just as entitled to it as everybody else. You ask where our kids are while we're at work, well where are your kids? Does our age mean that we aren't capable of having a trusted babysitter? Whether it be a parent or family friend, as long as they're being watched and taken care of then it's nobody's business who they're with. I have my own car, that I pay for, and I don't get any child support. No, my daughter doesn't have a "mommy and daddy" cause guess what? Her father is an abusive pedophile who threatened o kill us. So while you're sitting on your high horse, why not stop and think about what some of these girls go through. I survived domestic violence BECAUSE of my daughter. If it weren't for her I wouldn't have had the strength to leave. Any good mother puts her child first, and that's what I did. Leaving him was 100 times harder and scarier than any sleepless night. Say what you want about teen mom's, but they aren't all the same. I, along with many others, wear my stretch marks with pride because I recognize the beauty of what my body did. The only real difference we have, us good teen mothers and the good adult mothers, is we have to put up with people like you degrading us and making us all look like fools while in reality we work our asses off and do a damn good job of raising our kids."


----------



## laura1991

braddys said:


> I think people just get fed up of paying tax to go on benefit scrounging teen mums. But they have to realise not everybody is like that. Im 18 and have a son but im not on benefits.


Im on benefits, i go to college and im starting university in september to make a future my daughter. Does that make me a 'scrounging teen mum'? I started college before i fell pregnant, i didnt fall pregnant on purpose or for benefits.


----------



## we can't wait

:coffee: Guys, I don't think she was trying to call anyone here a scrounging mom. I think Braddys was just pointing out the stereotype that a lot of people put us young moms into. Which is true. A lot of people (not just teens) get pregnant on purpose knowing that they'll get benefits. Pointing that out doesn't mean that anyone here has done so. :hugs2: I think we should just let it go & got back to the point of the thread... considering we really don't need to give the admins another reason to lock a teen parenting thread. :wacko:

To the OP, people make ignorant comments on facebook all the time. It's easy to be a jerk from behind a computer screen. :grr: Congratulations, by the way! That is fantastic news! Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months! :flow:


----------



## x__amour

Ally! Congratulations! Your OH will be a great father! :hugs:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I highly appreciate that post ally. I hate being thrown into the mix with the ratty teen moms, when in reality, I do all I can for my child. We get NO help, and are barely surviving, but no one else takes care of my child. Stupid retarted people. ugh.


----------



## divershona

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Thanks ladies!
> And it's funny, cause now this woman is on there bad mouthing teen moms and one of her comments was about benefits. (along with just about every other stereotype)
> "who pays for your child's health care? You or us tax payers?" I very sophisticatedly told her to go fuck herself. :rofl:
> 
> Me: "Actually, Sandra, I'm 17 years old with a better career than most adults I know, I don't rely on anybody else to take care of my child, and I started college at 16, before I got pregnant, to study Physics. I have an IQ well beyond my years, so you need not assume that every teen mom is stupid and doesn't know what she's "giving up." I breast fed and cloth diaper'd my daughter for cost and health reasons. I did my research. And while my daughter does have NJfamilycare, I AM a tax payer, so my family is just as entitled to it as everybody else. You ask where our kids are while we're at work, well where are your kids? Does our age mean that we aren't capable of having a trusted babysitter? Whether it be a parent or family friend, as long as they're being watched and taken care of then it's nobody's business who they're with. I have my own car, that I pay for, and I don't get any child support. No, my daughter doesn't have a "mommy and daddy" cause guess what? Her father is an abusive pedophile who threatened o kill us. So while you're sitting on your high horse, why not stop and think about what some of these girls go through. I survived domestic violence BECAUSE of my daughter. If it weren't for her I wouldn't have had the strength to leave. Any good mother puts her child first, and that's what I did. Leaving him was 100 times harder and scarier than any sleepless night. Say what you want about teen mom's, but they aren't all the same. I, along with many others, wear my stretch marks with pride because I recognize the beauty of what my body did. The only real difference we have, us good teen mothers and the good adult mothers, is we have to put up with people like you degrading us and making us all look like fools while in reality we work our asses off and do a damn good job of raising our kids."

Ally i don't think i've ever actually said this to you but I am really proud of you, you're young and a fantastic mum to Livvi, and despite being younger than me i always think of you as being older and more mature than i am. You're such a strong person and i can't believe how well you've coped with everything that has happened to you in your past. :hugs:


----------



## kittycat18

I got pregnant when me and my partner were using "Latex". It must have been the smallest tear that we didn't realise. So his argument is invalid :D


----------



## kittycat18

braddys said:


> I think people just get fed up of paying tax to go on benefit scrounging teen mums. But they have to realise not everybody is like that. Im 18 and have a son but im not on benefits.




4magpies said:


> I'm one of them.
> 
> But I do realise EVERY teen isn't like that.
> 
> There are people in their 30's who are sat on benefits having lots of children.
> 
> I myself don't think people should *purposely* (we all know accidents happen and nothing can be done about those!) have children when they can't even support themselves.

I resent these remarks. I am 18 years old and fell pregnant whilst using contraception and have been with my partner for 2 years and 4 months. I worked pre-pregnancy and paid out my nose in tax. I will be going back to College in September and then University the year after to get a better life for me and my child. I will be claiming Income Support at that time because I will be unable to work whilst at College but the way I look at it is, I paid my tax for years. Why can't I use it now when I need it the most? :thumbup:

There are women out there in their 30s and 40s living off benefits with no education and a litter of children. No teenager on this forum is like that. We are all here because we care about our children and want to make something of ourselves for them.


----------



## AriannasMama

If YOU are a tax payer you are entitled to those benefits just like everyone else is. I go to school and work, therefore I pay taxes so why am I NOT entitled to social services?

Go Ally :dance:


----------



## AriannasMama

& braddys why would you come into the teen parenting section just to make rude remarks like that? seriously...


----------



## stephx

Ahhh lets stop chattin bout benefits!! No-one should feel the need to justify themselves if they are on them...

Back on track.. yayyyyyy ally! x


----------



## louandivy

braddys said:


> I think people just get fed up of paying tax to go on benefit scrounging teen mums. But they have to realise not everybody is like that. Im 18 and have a son but im not on benefits.

Hmmmmmm have you been reading the Daily Mail a bit too much?!


----------



## stephx

louandivy said:


> braddys said:
> 
> 
> I think people just get fed up of paying tax to go on benefit scrounging teen mums. But they have to realise not everybody is like that. Im 18 and have a son but im not on benefits.
> 
> Hmmmmmm have you been reading the Daily Mail a bit too much?!Click to expand...

... while watching jeremy kyle :dohh:


----------



## louandivy

stephx said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> braddys said:
> 
> 
> I think people just get fed up of paying tax to go on benefit scrounging teen mums. But they have to realise not everybody is like that. Im 18 and have a son but im not on benefits.
> 
> Hmmmmmm have you been reading the Daily Mail a bit too much?!Click to expand...
> 
> ... while watching jeremy kyle :dohh:Click to expand...

LOL yeah that was a very jezza-esque comment.


----------



## kittycat18

stephx said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> braddys said:
> 
> 
> I think people just get fed up of paying tax to go on benefit scrounging teen mums. But they have to realise not everybody is like that. Im 18 and have a son but im not on benefits.
> 
> Hmmmmmm have you been reading the Daily Mail a bit too much?!Click to expand...
> 
> ... while watching jeremy kyle :dohh:Click to expand...

I was watching dear Jeremy today with OH and my mum walked in and told me not to be getting any ideas from it :haha: God bless her!


----------



## louandivy

:rofl: She sounds like a very good influence!


----------



## mayb_baby

Jezza Annoys me


----------



## annawrigley

Is there any need? :dohh:


----------



## lily123

^^None whatsoever :noneed: :fail:


----------



## JessicaAnne

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Thanks ladies!
> And it's funny, cause now this woman is on there bad mouthing teen moms and one of her comments was about benefits. (along with just about every other stereotype)
> "who pays for your child's health care? You or us tax payers?" I very sophisticatedly told her to go fuck herself. :rofl:
> 
> *Me: "Actually, Sandra, I'm 17 years old with a better career than most adults I know, I don't rely on anybody else to take care of my child, and I started college at 16, before I got pregnant, to study Physics. I have an IQ well beyond my years, so you need not assume that every teen mom is stupid and doesn't know what she's "giving up." I breast fed and cloth diaper'd my daughter for cost and health reasons. I did my research. And while my daughter does have NJfamilycare, I AM a tax payer, so my family is just as entitled to it as everybody else. You ask where our kids are while we're at work, well where are your kids? Does our age mean that we aren't capable of having a trusted babysitter? Whether it be a parent or family friend, as long as they're being watched and taken care of then it's nobody's business who they're with. I have my own car, that I pay for, and I don't get any child support. No, my daughter doesn't have a "mommy and daddy" cause guess what? Her father is an abusive pedophile who threatened o kill us. So while you're sitting on your high horse, why not stop and think about what some of these girls go through. I survived domestic violence BECAUSE of my daughter. If it weren't for her I wouldn't have had the strength to leave. Any good mother puts her child first, and that's what I did. Leaving him was 100 times harder and scarier than any sleepless night. Say what you want about teen mom's, but they aren't all the same. I, along with many others, wear my stretch marks with pride because I recognize the beauty of what my body did. The only real difference we have, us good teen mothers and the good adult mothers, is we have to put up with people like you degrading us and making us all look like fools while in reality we work our asses off and do a damn good job of raising our kids.*"


I love this :D


----------



## rockys-mumma

kittycat18 said:


> braddys said:
> 
> 
> I think people just get fed up of paying tax to go on benefit scrounging teen mums. *But they have to realise not everybody is like that.* Im 18 and have a son but im not on benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I'm one of them.
> 
> *But I do realise EVERY teen isn't like that. *
> 
> There are people in their 30's who are sat on benefits having lots of children.
> 
> I myself don't think people should purposely *(we all know accidents happen and nothing can be done about those!)* have children when they can't even support themselves.Click to expand...
> 
> I resent these remarks. I am 18 years old and fell pregnant whilst using contraception and have been with my partner for 2 years and 4 months. I worked pre-pregnancy and paid out my nose in tax. I will be going back to College in September and then University the year after to get a better life for me and my child. I will be claiming Income Support at that time because I will be unable to work whilst at College but the way I look at it is, I paid my tax for years. Why can't I use it now when I need it the most? :thumbup:
> 
> There are women out there in their 30s and 40s living off benefits with no education and a litter of children. No teenager on this forum is like that. We are all here because we care about our children and want to make something of ourselves for them.Click to expand...

While you say you resent those remarks, the bits I have bolded above make it clear that they are not tarring everyone with the same brush. If you are doing the best for your child and benefits are the best way about it for this moment in time then so be it! I claimed CTC while studying at uni and now claim WTC while im on a low income job until I graduate. This is what benefits are for, not for people that have a baby every 7 years so they can stay on IS which are the kind of people that I think 4magpies and braddys are on about, even if braddys was a bit harsh about it. Just because you are on benifits it does not mean you are a scrounger at all, and just because people may be young it doesnt mean you are having a baby for benefits. 

It depends on individual circumstances imo :)


----------



## kittycat18

rockys-mumma said:


> While you say you resent those remarks, the bits I have bolded above make it clear that they are not tarring everyone with the same brush. If you are doing the best for your child and benefits are the best way about it for this moment in time then so be it! I claimed CTC while studying at uni and now claim WTC while im on a low income job until I graduate. This is what benefits are for, not for people that have a baby every 7 years so they can stay on IS which are the kind of people that I think 4magpies and braddys are on about, even if braddys was a bit harsh about it. Just because you are on benifits it does not mean you are a scrounger at all, and just because people may be young it doesnt mean you are having a baby for benefits.
> 
> It depends on individual circumstances imo :)

Yes, I understand what you mean and feel now that 4magpies post was understandable but that Braddys was more harsh and uncalled for. What I got from Braddys post was "People are fed up with paying for teenagers mothers but I am a teenager mother and don't get benefits so shouldn't be in that kind of stereotype but other teen mums getting benefits should be". Just what I got from the post hunni but this is really un-called for as the other women have said :hugs:

Congratulations on your :bfp: Ally!! xx


----------



## kandyfloss

Without meaning to start an arguement, before I got pregnant I had a very stereotypical view of teen parents, although since being on here, and now being one my opinion has completely changed. Like with most people you dont realise how brave/strong people are until your in that situation.

Although I do know a typical 'teen parent' :dohh: the other day she was walking down the street both headphones in, pushing her buggy one handed whilst texting, I then seen her in the park baby left in the sun whilst she smoked 'a spliff' with her mates. What is wrong with some people, especially as its people like her who give majority of people a bad name.

Age really doesnt matter, I know many crap parents who are 'adults' xx


----------



## kandyfloss

Wow I didnt read all the comments just replied to OP, please dont take offence. :flower: x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Girls, girls, this isn't about benefits, this is about me making an awesome comeback comment. :rofl: Jk, jk. (Although I am pretty proud of myself for that last comment :smug:)

So the woman replied and actually said that I sounded like an intelligent woman, etc. and that my response held tact and class. Didn't bother trying to prove me wrong either. Just kind of a "Well...wasn't expecting that.." sorta response. I feel pretty proud of myself :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Girls, girls, this isn't about benefits, this is about me making an awesome comeback comment. :rofl: Jk, jk. (Although I am pretty proud of myself for that last comment :smug:)
> 
> So the woman replied and actually said that I sounded like an intelligent woman, etc. and that my response held tact and class. Didn't bother trying to prove me wrong either. Just kind of a "Well...wasn't expecting that.." sorta response. I feel pretty proud of myself :haha:

Haha don't you just love being right :smug:


----------



## braddys

louandivy said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> braddys said:
> 
> 
> I think people just get fed up of paying tax to go on benefit scrounging teen mums. But they have to realise not everybody is like that. Im 18 and have a son but im not on benefits.
> 
> Hmmmmmm have you been reading the Daily Mail a bit too much?!Click to expand...
> 
> ... while watching jeremy kyle :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL yeah that was a very jezza-esque comment.Click to expand...

You complian about stereo typing but you just did the same thing to me?!. I didnt mean to offend anyone i was merely saying that people assume every teen mom scrounges benefits and uses it as a career choice. I get stereotyped too but i know i provide everything for my son as most people do. 

Im not saying nobody deserves benefits at all .

I have no higher respect for anyone than for someone who raises their child with a career and are trying to make something of themselves. 

I did not say you are all benefit scrounging at all. Im saying everyone assumes your are so they make rude comments as they generalize.

No i dont come on here just to do make rude comments i just thought id explain why some people do it.


----------



## braddys

laura1991 said:


> braddys said:
> 
> 
> I think people just get fed up of paying tax to go on benefit scrounging teen mums. But they have to realise not everybody is like that. Im 18 and have a son but im not on benefits.
> 
> 
> Im on benefits, i go to college and im starting university in september to make a future my daughter. Does that make me a 'scrounging teen mum'? I started college before i fell pregnant, i didnt fall pregnant on purpose or for benefits.Click to expand...

No, as i said not everyone is like that. The point is people assume you are, hence the rude comments.


----------



## lhancock90

A few weeks before my LO was born a friend said to me "God i bet you are rolling in cash at the moment with all those benefits...."

Uhm no actually i'm not! Although at 20 i'm just over the teen parent line i am SICK of the constant stereotype, yes i know some scrounging lazy teen parents but i also know some amazing ones who are doing a better job than a lot of adults!

Just because we are young doesn't mean we are on benefits/lazy/krap parent/watching Jeremy Kyle everyday and wishing we were on there (although i do love abit of Jezza ;))


----------



## braddys

lhancock90 said:


> A few weeks before my LO was born a friend said to me "God i bet you are rolling in cash at the moment with all those benefits...."
> 
> Uhm no actually i'm not! Although at 20 i'm just over the teen parent line i am SICK of the constant stereotype, yes i know some scrounging lazy teen parents but i also know some amazing ones who are doing a better job than a lot of adults!
> 
> Just because we are young doesn't mean we are on benefits/lazy/krap parent/watching Jeremy Kyle everyday and wishing we were on there (although i do love abit of Jezza ;))

I also know amazing teen mums and lazy ones. Like im saying it is unfair people accuse ALL teen mums as begin benefit scroungers when the majority are not. But the probelm is people will always say rude thing because they do not analyse everybodys situation and have the wrong perseptive of why people have benefits. They just assume people enjoy taking their tax money. This is merely comments of people i know. I dont agree with it and never said i did its just the reason why people say things like the abuse in question.


----------



## lily123

Guysssss! Braddys was NOT saying that SHE stereotypes teen mothers, she's only saying what the majority of people who do stereotype might think. She does mention in that same comment exactly how she meant it.

Chill your beans :kiss:


----------



## Lydiarose

lhancock90 said:


> A few weeks before my LO was born a friend said to me "God i bet you are rolling in cash at the moment with all those benefits...."
> 
> Uhm no actually i'm not! Although at 20 i'm just over the teen parent line i am SICK of the constant stereotype, yes i know some scrounging lazy teen parents but i also know some amazing ones who are doing a better job than a lot of adults!
> 
> Just because we are young doesn't mean we are on benefits/lazy/krap parent/watching Jeremy Kyle everyday and wishing we were on there (although i do love abit of Jezza ;))

LAURENNNN I FOUND YOU!! :hugs:


----------



## lhancock90

Lydiarose said:


> lhancock90 said:
> 
> 
> A few weeks before my LO was born a friend said to me "God i bet you are rolling in cash at the moment with all those benefits...."
> 
> Uhm no actually i'm not! Although at 20 i'm just over the teen parent line i am SICK of the constant stereotype, yes i know some scrounging lazy teen parents but i also know some amazing ones who are doing a better job than a lot of adults!
> 
> Just because we are young doesn't mean we are on benefits/lazy/krap parent/watching Jeremy Kyle everyday and wishing we were on there (although i do love abit of Jezza ;))
> 
> LAURENNNN I FOUND YOU!! :hugs:Click to expand...

LYDIAAA! You were one of the young amazing ones i meant ;)


----------



## lhancock90

braddys said:


> lhancock90 said:
> 
> 
> A few weeks before my LO was born a friend said to me "God i bet you are rolling in cash at the moment with all those benefits...."
> 
> Uhm no actually i'm not! Although at 20 i'm just over the teen parent line i am SICK of the constant stereotype, yes i know some scrounging lazy teen parents but i also know some amazing ones who are doing a better job than a lot of adults!
> 
> Just because we are young doesn't mean we are on benefits/lazy/krap parent/watching Jeremy Kyle everyday and wishing we were on there (although i do love abit of Jezza ;))
> 
> I also know amazing teen mums and lazy ones. Like im saying it is unfair people accuse ALL teen mums as begin benefit scroungers when the majority are not. But the probelm is people will always say rude thing because they do not analyse everybodys situation and have the wrong perseptive of why people have benefits. They just assume people enjoy taking their tax money. This is merely comments of people i know. I dont agree with it and never said i did its just the reason why people say things like the abuse in question.Click to expand...

my post wasn't aimed at you, just in general, mostly at people who walk past me in the street and feel they have the right to judge. i make sure to understand situations before i judge its a shame most of the public can't do the same, moms have it tough enough, no matter the age without all the stick we get.


----------



## Lydiarose

Totally agree with you lauren,soo glad your on here its lovely to talk to someone i actually know in real life lol! 
You and aaron are absolutly fantastic parents,you can just see it!!! i knew you would be xx

my sister was out with oscar yesterday and an old man nearly ran into her in his van and gave her a vile look,thinking she was his mum i was absolutly furious!

I hate hate hate people you judge young mums,i admit i once saw a girl of 13 pushing a pram and i felt very sorry for her she looked extremely young and i admit i think that kind of extreme is not good for mother or baby,being a mum is so so hard and when i hear young girls say "i want a baby" it just frustrates me.

I had oscar at 19 so im a young mum,but not young enough to resent being a mum if that makes sense?

Still when i see people going on the uni i do get abit "oh that couldve been me" . . . i also hate people who label with the "i pay my taxes you scroungers" well me and dan have paid our taxes for years,and through no fault of his own the company he was working for have gone into debt and closed down - so we must be benefit scroungers too? :s


----------



## heymickey

I honestly don't think teenagers just go out of their ways to get pregnant, or that they're too lazy to get birth control. I think the reason a lot of teenage pregnancies come to be is the lack of communication between parents and children, therefore the lack of sexual education and views. Don't get me wrong, 85% of all teenagers have had premarital sex. This, nobody can do too much to put an end to. They will always find a way to do what they'd like. Instead of offering only abstinence programs (because we kids know, yes, it has to do with religion, or we think it does, and we don't care at this point in our lives) , I think kids should be allowed to learn about condoms and their uses, and other forms of birth control and contraceptives. It's easier to educate and at least let them know, then tell them what they're doing is wrong, watching them rebel, and watching them struggle with a child later.


----------



## Char.due.jan

Mickey, It's all well and good saying more education should be in place. I had great sex education, every form of contraception was spoken about to us. Our nearest family planning clinic was mentioned, we got leaflets etc. 

But.. I still fell pregnant. Accidents do happen as they do with older people. Now everyone 25+ planned their baby you know. 

And as for benefit scrounging, don't even get me' started!


----------



## Char.due.jan

And I was not 'rebelling' and I'm not 'struggling with a child' thank you very much.


----------



## Mei190

I also have to say I don't think it is lack of communication. I find your statement wrong. 

Back to the original topic, that was a really ignorant comment!


----------



## Lydiarose

heymickey said:


> I honestly don't think teenagers just go out of their ways to get pregnant, or that they're too lazy to get birth control. I think the reason a lot of teenage pregnancies come to be is the lack of communication between parents and children, therefore the lack of sexual education and views. Don't get me wrong, 85% of all teenagers have had premarital sex. This, nobody can do too much to put an end to. They will always find a way to do what they'd like. Instead of offering only abstinence programs (because we kids know, yes, it has to do with religion, or we think it does, and we don't care at this point in our lives) , I think kids should be allowed to learn about condoms and their uses, and other forms of birth control and contraceptives. It's easier to educate and at least let them know, then tell them what they're doing is wrong, watching them rebel, and watching them struggle with a child later.


How ignorant and rude are you,have to say were not struggling what so ever,we have a beautiful house and a lovely stable family life saying than im nearly 20 and OH's 23 does this make us "kids" or not? :dohh:


----------



## Desi's_lost

I honestly think that Heymickey wasnt being ignorant or rude, I think people are taking what she said as aimed at them when it wasnt. I dont see where she said "every teen that has a child was rebeling and now struggling with a child" and she has a point, in areas where there is little education about sex, more accidents will happen.

Back to the original comment in some sense I agree with the stop populating, but only for people that have a large number of children. The earth is over populated and it is our responsibility to act with discretion otherwise there wont be much left in a few more generations. I think maybe that was more how the comment was aimed.


----------



## Char.due.jan

Also you stated you're 16 and pregnant in another thread, so who are you to judge?


----------



## Char.due.jan

watching them rebel, and watching them struggle with a child later.

^^^ desi are you blind? Seriously


----------



## Desi's_lost

Where did she say "that is the case in every instance of teen pregnancy" ..she didnt and you really dont need to be so rude or defensive.


----------



## louandivy

Char.due.jan said:


> watching them rebel, and watching them struggle with a child later.
> 
> ^^^ desi are you blind? Seriously

I think that a lot of teenage parents DO struggle though. By the very nature of this forum most of the mums on here are obviously very caring and have happily taken on the role as a parent, otherwise why would you bother going on a baby related forum? But it would be naive to think that most teenagers take to parenting so naturally. I was 20 when I fell pregnant, and I have soo much respect for women who become mothers at 15 or 16. I was such an immature selfish little brat at that age! Although age does not determine whether or not you are a good mother, its obviously not ideal for the teen pregnancy rates to go up and up and you can't deny that teenagers are more likely to not be in a great financial situation. I agree that there needs to be better sex education. And if I am correct it is pretty much non-existant in the USA in a lot of states, its a lot better over here.


----------



## annawrigley

This is such a fail of a thread


----------



## Desi's_lost

louandivy said:


> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> watching them rebel, and watching them struggle with a child later.
> 
> ^^^ desi are you blind? Seriously
> 
> I think that a lot of teenage parents DO struggle though. By the very nature of this forum most of the mums on here are obviously very caring and have happily taken on the role as a parent, otherwise why would you bother going on a baby related forum? But it would be naive to think that most teenagers take to parenting so naturally. I was 20 when I fell pregnant, and I have soo much respect for women who become mothers at 15 or 16. I was such an immature selfish little brat at that age! Although age does not determine whether or not you are a good mother, its obviously not ideal for the teen pregnancy rates to go up and up and *you can't deny that teenagers are more likely to not be in a great financial situation.* I agree that there needs to be better sex education. And if I am correct it is pretty much non-existant in the USA in a lot of states, its a lot better over here.Click to expand...

Thats a good point too, I mean speaking only for myself sometimes it is hard. Getting barely any sleep, trying to sort out education AND bring in money to support myself is no easy task and it would be a lie to say that its easy by any means. 

And it depends where you are really, here in my town its pretty good, we'd gone over all forms of birth control and their pros/cons, effectiveness, etc a few times through out the years.


----------



## mayb_baby

Desi's_lost said:


> I honestly think that Heymickey wasnt being ignorant or rude, I think people are taking what she said as aimed at them when it wasnt. I dont see where she said "every teen that has a child was rebeling and now struggling with a child" and she has a point, in areas where there is little education about sex, more accidents will happen.
> 
> Back to the original comment in some sense I agree with the *stop populating, but only for people that have a large number of children.* The earth is over populated and it is our responsibility to act with discretion otherwise there wont be much left in a few more generations. I think maybe that was more how the comment was aimed.

I want a large family (if I get the job I want when I finish uni) I think it's ridiculous that you or anyone should say 'stop populating' especially when you have a child.


----------



## amygwen

i 
hate
this thread


:dohh:

quick, let's start talking about something really off topic so we can get it closed


----------



## Char.due.jan

Cake!


----------



## amygwen

Mmmmmmm I would love some cake right now.
LOL
Char, aren't you supposed to be in bed? Isn't it like 1am there right now?


----------



## Char.due.jan

So would I.

And actually it's 10 to ;) haha.. I can't sleep :/ I have terrible stomach cramps!


----------



## we can't wait

I'm with Anna and Amy.
This has become ridiculous. :roll:

:cake: :cake: :cake: Too bad that doesn't really look like delicious cake. :/


----------



## newmommy23

OMG ALLY REALLY?!!?!?

OMG OMG

Sorry I got excited lol


----------



## Desi's_lost

mayb_baby said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I honestly think that Heymickey wasnt being ignorant or rude, I think people are taking what she said as aimed at them when it wasnt. I dont see where she said "every teen that has a child was rebeling and now struggling with a child" and she has a point, in areas where there is little education about sex, more accidents will happen.
> 
> Back to the original comment in some sense I agree with the *stop populating, but only for people that have a large number of children.* The earth is over populated and it is our responsibility to act with discretion otherwise there wont be much left in a few more generations. I think maybe that was more how the comment was aimed.
> 
> I want a large family (if I get the job I want when I finish uni) I think it's ridiculous that you or anyone should say 'stop populating' especially when you have a child.Click to expand...

One child per partner means that you replace yourselves, so you dont increase population per say. It isnt ridiculous to say people shouldnt be have 6, 8, 10 children, if you really want so many there are plenty available for adopting, but its my opinion and a valid one globally speaking. If you'd like more reasons why I have my view, feel free to message me.


----------



## we can't wait

You're really just starting a whole new argument. A few threads down there is one about how many children we'd all like to have. Most people said more than two. Soooo, maybe we should just let it go since obviously not everyone is going to agree. 

In other non-baby related news.....


----------



## Char.due.jan

Desi's_lost said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I honestly think that Heymickey wasnt being ignorant or rude, I think people are taking what she said as aimed at them when it wasnt. I dont see where she said "every teen that has a child was rebeling and now struggling with a child" and she has a point, in areas where there is little education about sex, more accidents will happen.
> 
> Back to the original comment in some sense I agree with the *stop populating, but only for people that have a large number of children.* The earth is over populated and it is our responsibility to act with discretion otherwise there wont be much left in a few more generations. I think maybe that was more how the comment was aimed.
> 
> I want a large family (if I get the job I want when I finish uni) I think it's ridiculous that you or anyone should say 'stop populating' especially when you have a child.Click to expand...
> 
> One child per partner means that you replace yourselves, so you dont increase population per say. It isnt ridiculous to say people shouldnt be have 6, 8, 10 children, if you really want so many there are plenty available for adopting, but its my opinion and a valid one globally speaking. If you'd like more reasons why I have my view, feel free to message me.Click to expand...

Look up the disgusting practices in china that are used to 'control population' your mind may be changed then. I'm done with this now, the subject has been changed if you haven't noticed and you've brought it back up again :| 

Think this thread should be locked now as some people cant leave it alone.


----------



## birdiex

Desi's_lost said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I honestly think that Heymickey wasnt being ignorant or rude, I think people are taking what she said as aimed at them when it wasnt. I dont see where she said "every teen that has a child was rebeling and now struggling with a child" and she has a point, in areas where there is little education about sex, more accidents will happen.
> 
> Back to the original comment in some sense I agree with the *stop populating, but only for people that have a large number of children.* The earth is over populated and it is our responsibility to act with discretion otherwise there wont be much left in a few more generations. I think maybe that was more how the comment was aimed.
> 
> I want a large family (if I get the job I want when I finish uni) I think it's ridiculous that you or anyone should say 'stop populating' especially when you have a child.Click to expand...
> 
> One child per partner means that you replace yourselves, so you dont increase population per say. It isnt ridiculous to say people shouldnt be have 6, 8, 10 children, if you really want so many there are plenty available for adopting, but its my opinion and a valid one globally speaking. If you'd like more reasons why I have my view, feel free to message me.Click to expand...

I was just stalking this thread and read this. This is what I think.

:dohh:

Anyway. Cake!

https://overlypositive.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/chocolate-cake.jpg


----------



## Desi's_lost

I fail to see why the discussion cant be held just because people dont agree. Its find for people to disagree and to list the reasons why, they only thing that causes a problem is if there is fighting. :shrug: I really havent seen a reason why it should be closed. 

And while China goes to an extreme in their policy, the idea thats put forward has its foundations. If something similar were put in place in a country such as the US or the UK, i'm nearly positive it would not result in the same tragic way. No policy will ever be perfect, the idea itself of having to limit the number of children you have is far from ideal but how else do you propose we control the population? Genocide and mass murder? There really is not other option.


----------



## Char.due.jan

OMG that cake looks good.. Drooool


----------



## Char.due.jan

Desi I suggest you leave the thread. Your views amaze me to be honest. How would you force people to not have children apart from going to te extremes china does? I find your views very one dimensional, not thought out and purely there to try and spark a controversial argument


----------



## Desi's_lost

Char.due.jan said:


> Desi I suggest you leave the thread. Your views amaze me to be honest. How would you force people to not have children apart from going to te extremes china does? I find your views very one dimensional, not thought out and purely there to try and spark a controversial argument

By making them pay a tax for having a certain number of children? So what, do you suppose we do than? Level rainforests once we run out of room? And hope that alternative energy takes over because coal and oil wont last forever. Neither will there be enough food to feed everyone eventually. 
And I missed your argument unless it was I disagree because I do. :shrug:


----------



## amygwen

I looooooooooove cakeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Char.due.jan

:dohh: :ignore:


And I love cake too Amy especially chocolate. I can't really eat it ATM though. My stomach is wrecked! Need to book a docs appt soon!


----------



## amygwen

I hope you feel better Char. Stomach cramps = the worst.


----------



## Char.due.jan

Thanks Amy. I don't know what it is :| I think my muscles haven't knitted back yet as when I look at my stomach in the mirror it's 'split' IYKWIM?


----------



## Desi's_lost

>.< I'm sorry, when it comes to mature responses versus cake, there is no wonder this turned the way it did.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

This isn't my section but I just wanted to say that some people in here have to argue and argue and argue.. :nope: You guys are all in the same situation, being teenage mothers, so why not just agree to disagree :shrug:

:hugs: i think this is why some of us prego girls are scared to come over, we don't wanna have arguments all the time when we all just laugh and have fun over in teen pregnacy...
:hugs:

by the way, congrats lovely on your :bfp:
:hugs:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Jesus Christ girls! I was just having a rant about someone being rude, this was not supposed to turn into a war! If you want to fight about benefits make a thread for it, don't get my simple rant thread locked because of something that I haven't even commented on. 
When did it become that a girl can't rant without it being a war?

I'm scared, hormonal, and completely beside myself with what's going on in my life right now and then I come on bnb to find my innocent rant is now 10 pages of OT arguing. Thanks.


----------



## Strawberrymum

i just wanted to say the comment croc o dile made about overcoming domestic violence and teen mums being great mums was fab! :)

Dont you just hate some people on facebook so ignorant! just ignore them


----------



## we can't wait

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Jesus Christ girls! I was just having a rant about someone being rude, this was not supposed to turn into a war! If you want to fight about benefits make a thread for it, don't get my simple rant thread locked because of something that I haven't even commented on.
> When did it become that a girl can't rant without it being a war?
> 
> I'm scared, hormonal, and completely beside myself with what's going on in my life right now and then I come on bnb to find my innocent rant is now 10 pages of OT arguing. Thanks.

Sorry, hon. :hugs:

Once one person gets upset it's almost impossible for the others to try to calm the situation. It happens. :nope: I hope that you are doing well! It's understandable that you are scared and hormonal-- everything will work out! You are strong! :hugs:
:flow:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Jesus Christ girls! I was just having a rant about someone being rude, this was not supposed to turn into a war! If you want to fight about benefits make a thread for it, don't get my simple rant thread locked because of something that I haven't even commented on.
> When did it become that a girl can't rant without it being a war?
> 
> I'm scared, hormonal, and completely beside myself with what's going on in my life right now and then I come on bnb to find my innocent rant is now 10 pages of OT arguing. Thanks.

Hi Ally! we've never talked and i am popping over from teen pregnancy! i just wanted to say Congrats on your pregnancy! and your little girl is adorable and if you ever need to talk pm me! and also i am sorry the thread that you made to get some good responses to help you with what is going on in your life has now turned into a war!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Thanks girls. :hugs:
I understand when people start taking offense to things being said that it's hard to calm down the situation, hence the situation that sparked this thread, but honestly it's not impossible. Just agree that you all have different opinions and call it a day, eh? I was going balls out at the woman on fb, but in a civil way. Which meant the debate was easily squashed. We both said our part, agreed on certain things, then it was done and we moved on.

Since everyone else is ranting OT, here's mine. I hate seeing this crap on here. BnB is a lovely place, despite the recent drama. And the staff deserve a gold medal for putting up with all the crap that's been going on in Teen Parenting lately. I know a lot of people are so quick to throw the admins under the bus, but without them we wouldn't even have this site, let alone this section. It took us months and months for them to agree to set up Teen Parenting for us. Can we at least try not to spit at their trust and hard work by making every thread a fight? We're all human, but it's really become like every thread. :nope:


----------



## tasha41

Thank you Ally... it is really bad lately. Admin/mods have a job for a reason, to deal with this stuff, and while yes it'd be nice to save them some extra work... why not just act like an adult because you should be one... this section is 10x worse for bickering and stupid circular arguments than any other on this forum... any given page you find 1-2 locked threads normally...


----------



## annawrigley

Having a benefits debate when the majority of teen parents are gonna be on them is obviously gonna piss people off. Talking about controlling the population and stopping people having more kids when we're all parents and most of us want more kids, is also gonna piss people off. If you want a debate take it to News & Debates because this thread is beyond getting on my nerves. Just leave it.


----------



## samface182

i LOVE how a certain member, always seems to stick up for the person at the other side of the argument ¬_¬


----------



## happydino

I cant believe it's not butter.
I mean it totally tastes like butter, and yet, it's margarine.

Congrats Ally, on your further populating the Earth. ;)


----------



## polo_princess

heymickey said:


> I honestly don't think teenagers just go out of their ways to get pregnant, or that they're too lazy to get birth control. I think the reason a lot of teenage pregnancies come to be is the lack of communication between parents and children, therefore the lack of sexual education and views. Don't get me wrong, 85% of all teenagers have had premarital sex. This, nobody can do too much to put an end to. They will always find a way to do what they'd like. Instead of offering only abstinence programs (because we kids know, yes, it has to do with religion, or we think it does, and we don't care at this point in our lives) , I think kids should be allowed to learn about condoms and their uses, and other forms of birth control and contraceptives. It's easier to educate and at least let them know, then tell them what they're doing is wrong, watching them rebel, and watching them struggle with a child later.

*sigh*

Some of you may not like this post, but it is her opinion, she hasnt been rude about it, you might think that because it directly applies to some of you, but its not rude and is actually somewhat constructive, suggesting alternatives and what can be done to help the teen pregnancy rate rather than just write everyone off :shrug:


----------



## Strawberrymum

I don't think other people should take what some people say so personally. But what would I know I never post really. It seems like this is all about something else and not actually about overpopulating, benefits or the OP. 
I don't think talking about cake is very constructive either.


----------



## kittycat18

I am sorry for the arguments on your thread Ally. I hope it doesn't get locked now because you do deserve the support that you were seeking in your OP. I put my hands up and say that I am part of the guilty party who began arguing and getting defensive in the first place. There are just certain views that people have which extremely frustrate me but that being said, everyone is entitled to their opinion :shrug: I agree, no more arguing because there is no need for it.

I read your other posts and you seem like such a strong woman :hugs: Congratulations on your pregnancy and your beautiful little girl. I hope everything works out for you in the way that you want it too :hugs: xox


----------



## nadinek

Ally awesome comment of yours to that person.

Huge congrats on the pregnancy! so excited for you! You're a star for doing all you do and being so strong and such a brilliant mother. i got -ves on digitals early on too because the frer was more senistive. CONGRATULSATIONS!!


----------



## Desi's_lost

I was genuienly trying to have a conversation about topics that i've had with other people with differing opinions that havent turned into wars, and I'm usually the first bitch about threads getting out of hand, but I hadnt seen that yet in this one so i'm really confused as to why so many people are up in arms. To me it seemed more like people saw that they couldnt handle the conversation so they derailed it. Oh well.


----------



## lily123

All of us should eat some cake, and get laid :headspin: we can all be happy that way.


----------



## Desi's_lost

How about pie, I dont really care for cake!


----------



## lily123

Pie works!


----------



## _laura

lily123 said:


> All of us should eat some cake, and get laid :headspin: we can all be happy that way.

OOOOOH cake!
Damn I want some cake.
Or pancakes!


----------



## birdiex

Ally, are you heading over to teen preg any time soon? It's pretty common to get BFP on FRER and BFN on digis since FRERs are so much more sensitive. Looking forward to talking to you over there! :flower:


----------



## samface182

polo_princess said:


> heymickey said:
> 
> 
> I honestly don't think teenagers just go out of their ways to get pregnant, or that they're *too lazy to get birth control*. I think the reason a lot of teenage pregnancies come to be is the *lack of communication between parents and children*, therefore the lack of sexual education and views. Don't get me wrong, 85% of all teenagers have had premarital sex. This, nobody can do too much to put an end to. They will always find a way to do what they'd like. Instead of offering only abstinence programs (because we kids know, yes, it has to do with religion, or we think it does, and we don't care at this point in our lives) , I think kids should be allowed to learn about condoms and their uses, and other forms of birth control and contraceptives. It's easier to educate and at least let them know, then tell them what they're doing is wrong, *watching them rebel*, and watching them *struggle with a child later*.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Some of you may not like this post, but it is her opinion, she hasnt been rude about it, you might think that because it directly applies to some of you, but its not rude and is actually somewhat constructive, suggesting alternatives and what can be done to help the teen pregnancy rate rather than just write everyone off :shrug:Click to expand...

her post offended me. the bolded bits especially. i was not too lazy to get contraception, my contraception failed. i have no lack of communication with my parents, my mum especially has always been very open with me about sex, and took me to family planning as soon as i told her i was sexually active.

i was not 'rebelling' by falling pregnant. it happened. out of my control. now my OH and i are very happy, and would not change my pregnancy, or our wonderful son for anything. we are not struggling with our child.

i'm pretty confident that these are not just my views on the subject. :flower:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Not trying to offend you Sam, but you read at least part of it wrong. she said she DOES NOT think that teens are too lazy to get bc. she also said A LOT of teen preg is because of a lack of sex ed, not all which is true in some areas.

edit: because of a lack of communication with parents, not sex ed, which is still true for some cases.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Eating cake and getting laid. Sounds like my kind of party!

OH DUDE! DO YOU KNOW WHAT I JUST REALIZED?!?!?! I can have pregnant sex this time! Because FOB and I split as soon as I found out I was pregnant I never got to have sex while pregnant. Not that it's like a fetish of mine or anything, just curious as to how that works, kwim? BUT NOW I GET TO KNOW! :rofl:


----------



## vinteenage

Croc-O-Dile said:


> I can have pregnant sex this time! Because FOB and I split as soon as I found out I was pregnant I never got to have sex while pregnant. Not that it's like a fetish of mine or anything, just curious as to how that works, kwim? BUT NOW I GET TO KNOW! :rofl:

Its really weird when they start kicking or twisting around during it. :wacko:


----------



## x__amour

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Eating cake and getting laid. Sounds like my kind of party!
> 
> OH DUDE! DO YOU KNOW WHAT I JUST REALIZED?!?!?! I can have pregnant sex this time! Because FOB and I split as soon as I found out I was pregnant I never got to have sex while pregnant. Not that it's like a fetish of mine or anything, just curious as to how that works, kwim? BUT NOW I GET TO KNOW! :rofl:

LOL. Ally! :rofl:
It's definitely a new experience! Except it gets harder as you get bigger and then OH is all, "IMMA HURT THE BABEH!" and you're all like "NOOO!" :lol:

I completely lost my sex drive when I was pregnant though. :dohh: But yeah, it's a very different experience. :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

I hated pregnant sex :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

Also congrats on the BFP. Slightly jealous :blush:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Even if I hate pregnant sex, at least I can have an opinion on it! :rofl:


----------



## Burchy314

AriannasMama said:


> Also congrats on the BFP. Slightly jealous :blush:

I am slightly jealous also...ok that is a lie...I am VERY VERY jealous!:blush:

I hated pregnancy sex as well. Poor OH haha.


----------



## samface182

i was a horny cow between like 20-26 weeks. before and especially after that, i had NO sex drive at all! my poor OH :haha:

congratulations ally. not jealous at all.. 







who am i kidding?! MY WOMB WANTS TO BE FILLED :cry:


----------



## _laura

samface182 said:


> i was a horny cow between like 20-26 weeks. before and especially after that, i had NO sex drive at all! my poor OH :haha:
> 
> congratulations ally. not jealous at all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who am i kidding?! MY WOMB WANTS TO BE FILLED :cry:

I was the opposite :haha: Those were the weeks I didnt want it!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Congratulations Ally! I can't believe how excited I am for you :lol:

I don't want another baby just yet but I'm still jealous :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

We broke up when I was about 25 weeks so luckily I never had mega pregnant sex :lol:


----------



## bbyno1

Congratulations:dance:
I wanna BFP so bad! It does seem like every from when i was pregnant is pregnant again,i wanna go through it ith everyone:(not fair lol.


----------



## MommyGrim

Congrats Ally!!!! :happydance:

I'm sooooo jealous!!!:blush:

How's your OH taking the news?


----------



## divershona

lol the last 2 weeks all i wanted was sex lol, rest of the time i really wasn't bothered at all! :blush:

hopefully i'll be joining you soon Ally!!!!!!!!


----------



## lily123

divershona said:


> lol the last 2 weeks all i wanted was sex lol, rest of the time i really wasn't bothered at all! :blush:
> 
> hopefully i'll be joining you soon Ally!!!!!!!!

Aw wow shona, did you and Steven get back together?xxxx


----------

